
‘Cancel Culture,’ Roaring Twenties-Style - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2019/09/27/cancel-culture-roaring-twenties-style/
======
planetzero
I think it's going to be an interesting future when everyone is afraid to post
anything online or say anything to a friend (that could possible be recorded
or even just claimed) because a stupid thing you say when you're 15 can get
your fired from your career at 30.

If we dug into the past of most people. they would be fired.

I've read Fahrenheit 451 multiple times and it's almost like predicting the
future: The government won't cause a dystopia. We, as a society will do it to
ourselves. I feel like this is just the beginning.

